# Hello new over 35 and TTC



## Paula08049

Hello everyone. Just trying to figure this site out. We are TTC and I am currently in the tww. I have just started charting my temp this month but I have no clue really how to read it. I have been using fertilityfriend but dint know how to attach a picture of my chart. :wacko: can anyone help me out?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/hello_star.gif & https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## SophBabes

Hiyah & Welcome :) xx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Paula08049

Thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies. Not sure if this thread is still going but I would like to join! I'm 39 going to be 40 in August and TTC wiht my DH. We have been at it for almost 2 years now. Took clomid 100 mg for 3 months and backed out of the clomid thing this cycle. I am currently about 4DPO. I don't chart but do use OPK's and got my + on Thurs April 4th. NOt sure if I am in the window of getting the BFP because hubby and I are military and we only got to bd the day of my positive and then again last night becuase we have been doing a terrorism exercise on base this last week and it was during my fertile window of course! I am hoping that Thursday was enough though. Hope you ladies are doing well. So where is everyone with their ttc journey or their CD days?


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## lyssie58

Hi! I'm new too and we are ALSO in our 2ww! I haven't used temp ever. We conceived in November 2012, but the baby's heart stopped beating at 11 weeks. This is the first time trying since losing the baby. I am 7 dpo today...Ahh! The 2ww is not fun!


----------



## tundralife2

yay! Glad to have some partners this cycle! ;-) I am 5DPO today. I wish I was further along in my cycle because I would like to see if I have any symptoms lol. Sorry about your loss Lyssie, that is awful and you never know what the right thing to say is. You were able to conceive before so hopefully you will be able to this time as well and that everything will be fine. 

The tww always sucks!! I have a doctor appt tomorrow with my new doctor. I had to see the family doc on base for a while and now they have refered me to the women's health here on base. I am hoping they will have some answers or do something. I mean even if I wasn't ttc I would still want to know if something is wrong with me for health concerns, you know. 

Lyssie- how are your cycles? Do you use Opk's? How long were you ttc before you got pregnant before?


----------



## lyssie58

Soooo, we started trying in November of 2011...my husband had a vas reversal. It didn't take. It took us a while to figure it out :) We tried ivf in Feb 2012, and I was a "poor responder." Whatever that means.... We went to a different Dr., husband had another vas reversal, and the new dr said the others had me on WAY too much stimulation meds. So, the first cycle with this dr (iui) - we became pregnant. That was November 2012. The vas reversal surgery and the mc has put some pretty big GAPS in trying. My FSH is fine, but my AMH is very low for 36. My new Dr says he doesn't mind, it just means I'll never produce 10 eggs in one cycle. 2 days before the iui, I had 2 follicles measuring 15mm and 19mm. So, I'm hoping one was fertilized. Pre TTC, my cycles were 26 days, so I guess I had a short luteal phase, and the meds help extend it, so my CD are more like 29 to 30. Hope some of this helps!


----------



## lyssie58

Oh! And we never have been able to try without help - so I use the trigger shot - I don't use OPK's. BUT, every single one of my friends uses those and CM. I think you will be fine :) How long have you been trying? Did you say you were taking clomid?


----------



## tundralife2

Lyssie- that all seems postive for you this time. Thank you for sharing some of your story with me. We have been ttc for about 2 years. I was prescribed clomid 100mg and was taking it for about 3/4 months and this month March AF cycle I decided not to take it becuase the side effects were horrible for me. It wasn't hot flashes it was craziness. Pure craziness!! You could ask my DH. I was an awful person taking that stuff. Anyways, the problem is becuase he is active duty military I am limited with what providers I can go see. For starters, we have a full hospital and clinics here on base so I have to see them until they determine they can't treat me. Okay, so what part of I'm going to be 40 soon don't they understand? I was always told I am born with all of the eggs I'm ever going to have. the sad part is I do have 2 children from my previous marriage. They are 14 and 10. I had 3 laps done along with clomid and the next step was IUI but hten I conceived with my first son. The second son took around 2 1/2 years to get him and that has been going on 11 years ago. I do know I was dx'd with endometriosis about 14 years ago and had surgery for it 3 times but it grows back so there is nothing I can do about it. I am not sure at this point what the damage has done to my uterus, ovaries, cervix or anything else. the current military docs won't refer me out for another lap yet. Really pisses me off. I wouldn't rush things but I'm 40 and not getting any younger and my husband is a great dad to my boys but he does not have any children and I would love nothing more than to have a baby with him so he could know 100% what I feel when I look at my children. There is no words to describe. I hope everyone will get to experience that. that's why I couldn't imagine what you went throug in November at the loss of your baby. 

Now you seem to have hope and your DH was able to get his reversal and obviously it worked this time!!


----------



## lyssie58

tundralife, i wrote a long reply and then the power went out and wiped t out - argh..now i can't remember everything - ha! Soo, as for clomid, my fetility dr had tshirts that said "I'm on clomid, what's your excuse?" - haaha! 

I will keep you in my prayers! I honestly believe if you are determined, it will happen. It sounds like you have access to a great medical network, that's a PLUS! -- We will just keep hoping this cycle gives us a BFP!


----------



## tundralife2

lyssie58 said:


> tundralife, i wrote a long reply and then the power went out and wiped t out - argh..now i can't remember everything - ha! Soo, as for clomid, my fetility dr had tshirts that said "I'm on clomid, what's your excuse?" - haaha!
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers! I honestly believe if you are determined, it will happen. It sounds like you have access to a great medical network, that's a PLUS! -- We will just keep hoping this cycle gives us a BFP!


Thank you so much! I am hoping it does happen soon. Getting older by the minute lol. So i had a great dr appt today and am feeling confident. The only sad part to my story is that she told me that she is seeing a lot of infertility with military couples of who have been deployed because of chemicals and stuff they are exposed to during their deployments. She said that it causes serious morphology issues with the sperm and will not let it fertilize an egg. Ugh...sad because my dh deploys a lot!

The good news is today she ordered the blood test to see if I still have an egg reserve and since today happen to be my CD21 she ordered my progesterone plus I had an external and vaginal ultra sound today just to look at my uterus and ovaries. They found a small cyst but I already knew I had one because I've been experiencing some small dull pain on that side. They weren't worried since it's small. The other thing is i'm getting a HSG if I start my period this month then she is putting me back on clomid to do the clomid challenge study on me to see if it's working etc...My other doctor here on base didn't do anything to make sure my body is working properly. What a waste of our time. I do feel hopeful and my fXD are crossed for us all


----------

